# Finally got my first goats! Kikos



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

So I finally picked up some kiko goats! They have not been handled at all, so I'm working on taming them a bit. Any suggestions? So far I've just been sitting out there with them so they can see I'm no threat.
My hounds all wanted to eat them as I thought they would. They all got an attitude adjustment!

SO here they are!









The little buck. He is 4 months old.









The buck again









Little black doeling. She is 2 1/2 months old. Love her goofy ears--one is folded forward.









5 month old doeling. She's very pretty...









...and loves poison oak! Her ears don't make her look full kiko, which she's supposed to be? Almost looks a bit Alpine. :-|


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Good day! Congrats! You must be having fun?!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on your new goaties! They're all very pretty and healthy looking  

Once they've calmed down some, go out there with some yummy treats and lots of patience. Let them come up to you, and offer them a treat every time. You can always bring a lawn chair out and sit in the pen with them, you could read and such while they get used to you. And I can't stress enough on the treats! They'll love you in no time .

As for your 5 month old Dowling, she does look to be crossed with another breed like an alpine...but that's ok, she's beautiful nonetheless


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you both! Thanks for the advice. Treats are the way to go it seems 
I also think the 5 month old might be a crossbreed. Her ears just look "off"--but she is beautiful and should make some nice meat goat babies anyhow!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Kikos can have all sorts of ears because of their mixed heritage. Generally they're partially flopped, but I don't think the breed standard forbids upright.


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

OK...I have only ever seen them with the wavy half-flop ears. Thanks!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sit out with treats, and talk talk talk. They'll get used to you.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Very Nice looking goats! That buck is sure a nice looking one, so is the does


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your new kikos! Great colorings too. The little black doeling is already showing some personality.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are all very nice looking! yes, treats and going in, just sitting with them will make a huge difference


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

They are definitely getting much more tame. I haven't even had them for a week and they are already happy to see me every time. :grin: They will run if I try to pet them though..but I'm sure that will change soon.









Buckling and younger doeling (yes I will name them some time soon...)


















The older doeling


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just hold out your hand with grain or something, and kind of hide it under your fingers so they have to be next to you longer to get the treat, slowely use a finger or thumb to pet their nose of side of their mouth, they will get use to you. Just lots of patients and yes sitting out there just hanging with them for as long as you can with a treat or something really helps. I use BOSS (Black Oil Sunflower seeds) or kids plain animals crackers, they love them. Or most do.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my! Congratulations! The last doeling is so very beautiful! Her coloring is amazing! We have a doe(ling) named Amber that has very similar ears, so I wouldn't be too worried. Amber was basically wild when we got her at about five months. She was dam raised and as far as I know had hardly any (if any) human interaction. She is now a very sweet little lady, even though she can be timid at times, she reminds us so much of a little deer ! 
Just spend as much time as possible out there with them. Bring out some animal crackers-- the goats love them sooo much! Anyway, congrats again and good luck with your babies!


----------

